# English Speaking Accountant - Coimbra



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I have two questions please which I hope you can help with 

Firstly does anyone know of a good english speaking accountant based in the Coimbra/Miranda area? I have just started a small business (sole trader) and so am looking for basic tax advice.

Secondly, any thoughts on the following please would be greatly appreciated...

If a business buys goods from the UK, pays vat in the UK...then presumably IVA is not applicable in Portugal as VAT has already been paid on the goods? I also understand there is a mandatory requirement to register for IVA in Portugal if turnover exceeds a certain amount though...does anyone know what this is?

Also, income tax seems to be a minefield of differing info at the moment. does anyone know at what level income tax is payable and also at what rate?

Sorry for such basic questions but with conflicting info I have been given my head is in a total spin!!! 

Thanks all, much appreciated and will look forward to someone preserving my sanity today


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I know of an English speaking accountant in Coimbra. You can PM me if you are still looking for one.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

IVA registration threshold is turnover +9995€, basically if IVA/VAT paid at source it can't be charged again, but it if your registered for IVA here then supplier can supply IVA/VAT free, you need to first decide on how you intend to operate your business.

Tax again depends on how you operate self employed Simplified Regime is certainly the easiest for a sole trader to operate and you don't reguire an accountant to file monthly returns, the best advice is get the right advice in the first place so you start correctly, don't forget Social Security reguirements


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi I realise this ha probably been asked before but I will ask again and hope Canoeman or someone knows the answer. If we are retired here, I am Australian, my husband is an Australian citizen but has duel nationality. If we earn a small income from rental property in Australia and pay tax in Australia, do we ALS have to pay tax on this income here? Information would be appreciated.

Hope you all had a nice Easter.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Whether you pay tax here depends on your overall level of income, if theres a Dual Tax treaty between Portugal and Australia it's very unlikely you'll be charged tax twice on same income, the importance is that a resident must make a Tax Return and report Worldwide income and any tax paid, making a return doesn't necessarily mean you pay tax but it does stop you being fined for not making one and also always you to claim any deductions you might be allowed such as health costs, health insurance, IVA returns on selected invoices etc.
Online returns for 2013 must be in by end of April for pensioners

Great thanks


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Canoeman, I knew you would have some good advice


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

canoeman said:


> if theres a Dual Tax treaty between Portugal and Australia i


Aint


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Reported 2013 in negotiation, odd because it's one of the few EU countries there isn't one especially considering high numbers of Portuguese in Australia, silver lining is there is also *no* "tax disclosure" agreement between two countries so the question on cost of declaring if at all, needs to be asked in a different way i.e. I earn x amount rental income and pay x amount tax (euro equivalent) in Australia what with my other income/pension would the effect be here


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you both very much the information helps a lot.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Reported 2013 in negotiation, odd because it's one of the few EU countries there isn't one especially considering high numbers of Portuguese in Australia, silver lining is there is also *no* "tax disclosure" agreement between two countries so the question on cost of declaring if at all, needs to be asked in a different way i.e. I earn x amount rental income and pay x amount tax (euro equivalent) in Australia what with my other income/pension would the effect be here


Well, it can be a real Mare's Nest.

Lacking the Joint Tax Convention (or whatever it might actually be named in a pair of signatory States) one is unable to "Plead The Convention" when it looks like Double Taxation might be rearing its ugly head.

Briefly, it usually then comes down to "Residence" (where a taxpayer is living, as opposed to "Domicile" which is "The jurisdiction to which, when absent, the taxpayer always intends to return.") and how "Foreign" income is taxed in each of the two non-contracting jurisdictions and whether there are, or are not, allowances for Foreign Income Taxes Paid.

There are some glaring inequities in the Tax Laws of numerous States.

Without going into voluminous details, it behooves an individual to get good advice before making the move or taking any irrevocable steps, ensuring that the advice is given by a qualified Tax Practitioner (ie one with membership in a recognized Professional Society or Association.)


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Slackrat said:


> Well, it can be a real Mare's Nest. Lacking the Joint Tax Convention (or whatever it might actually be named in a pair of signatory States) one is unable to "Plead The Convention" when it looks like Double Taxation might be rearing its ugly head. Briefly, it usually then comes down to "Residence" (where a taxpayer is living, as opposed to "Domicile" which is "The jurisdiction to which, when absent, the taxpayer always intends to return.") and how "Foreign" income is taxed in each of the two non-contracting jurisdictions and whether there are, or are not, allowances for Foreign Income Taxes Paid. There are some glaring inequities in the Tax Laws of numerous States. Without going into voluminous details, it behooves an individual to get good advice before making the move or taking any irrevocable steps, ensuring that the advice is given by a qualified Tax Practitioner (ie one with membership in a recognized Professional Society or Association.)


Thanks Slackrat the information from you and Canoeman is very informative and helps a lot.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

In this case the tax advice needs to be from someone in one or both countries concerned who is conversant with the tax laws of both countries involved not just the one


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

canoeman said:


> In this case the tax advice needs to be from someone in one or both countries concerned who is conversant with the tax laws of both countries involved not just the one


Right you are thanks


----------



## lesles (Feb 26, 2015)

*Eddie*

I also need an english speaking accountant in Coimbra or Lousa . The current chap I use does not seem to know or indeed want to know how I can get the application to not pay tax on my uk pensions for the 10 year period. I wasted two months so I need to move quickly. All help appreciated


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

*Non habitual residency*



lesles said:


> I also need an english speaking accountant in Coimbra or Lousa . The current chap I use does not seem to know or indeed want to know how I can get the application to not pay tax on my uk pensions for the 10 year period. I wasted two months so I need to move quickly. All help appreciated


If you became a resident last year you have until the end of March this year to formalise your request to get the 10 year tax holiday on the pensions.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Sharoncf said:


> Hi I realise this ha probably been asked before but I will ask again and hope Canoeman or someone knows the answer. If we are retired here, I am Australian, my husband is an Australian citizen but has duel nationality. If we earn a small income from rental property in Australia and pay tax in Australia, do we ALS have to pay tax on this income here? Information would be appreciated.
> 
> Hope you all had a nice Easter.


There is no double taxation treaty between Portugal and Australia and a Portuguese resident is taxable on his worldwide income. But the picture is not as ugly as it seems as a system of credits will apply up to the actual Australian tax paid if it is lower than the tax applicable in Portugal on this income. If the Australian tax paid is higher than the applicable tax on this income, the credit is lost.


----------



## lesles (Feb 26, 2015)

*thanks*



TonyJ1 said:


> If you became a resident last year you have until the end of March this year to formalise your request to get the 10 year tax holiday on the pensions.


Thanks for the input

I actually became resident in late 2013 and missed the claiming by march 2014, but was informed people can still claim but only for remaining years of the 10 year concession. thus should get 9 years if claim by march 2015 but need to get claim in pdq.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

lesles said:


> Thanks for the input
> 
> I actually became resident in late 2013 and missed the claiming by march 2014, but was informed people can still claim but only for remaining years of the 10 year concession. thus should get 9 years if claim by march 2015 but need to get claim in pdq.


That is not what is in the law says - see article 16 paragraph 8 of the portuguese individual tax code. I think you are confusing with part of the act in that if for a particular year the tax return is submitted as an 'ordinary' return, the taxpayer can come back into the scheme up to the 10 year period. Anyway, there is no harm in trying except professional fees for somebody to do it for you or your time and effort - keep forum informed if you succeed


----------



## lesles (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh Dear, It does not look good for me in your view. Of course, I will update all if I am successful.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

lesles said:


> I also need an english speaking accountant in Coimbra or Lousa . The current chap I use does not seem to know or indeed want to know how I can get the application to not pay tax on my uk pensions for the 10 year period. I wasted two months so I need to move quickly. All help appreciated




I use a very experienced English speaking accountant based in Pombal,not your requested location,but I would travel to find a good accountant.

PM me for his details if still interested.


David


----------



## lesles (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the offer to help. I need to investigate how to get this allowance asap and I have no problem travelling to Pombal.

As a newby I need to find out if , at this mount I can PM you. I think there is a waiting until x posts. I will research but need info asap. Many thanks


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

lesles, I think that it is 5 posts and you should be okay to private message, if you do one more post that should be OK.

Do you need further instructions lesles?


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Nice one "oronero"!!!






David


----------



## lesles (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks ..I think this is post no 5 so I guess I am sorted. Ta Mucho


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

lesles, let me know if you need to do another post but fingers crossed....


----------



## lesles (Feb 26, 2015)

Oronero man, yes need instruction to PM , please.

Many thanks.. learning is a necessity...


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Ah OK, 

hover the mouse over the name of the person that you want to reply to or send a pm to...

a hand should appear, left click your mouse...

a drop down menu should appear...

I believe the second option down allows you to send a pm, click it...

and hopefully the rest makes sense.


----------



## lesles (Feb 26, 2015)

Your guide to assist is good. It worked first time and I got the drop down menu.

Grateful thanks from a learner.


----------

